# Lake Conroe Nice guy, Thanks



## Ibfurloughed (Aug 18, 2017)

Lake Conroe this morning near the island chasing bait. Man must have seen my arms tiring from repeated throws of the cast net with no luck. He waived me over and not only pointed me to where the bait was but also gave me a couple hand fulls of his shad. 

Don't know if your a 2cooler but thank you whoever you are.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

A lot of fishermen will help you out on the water if you treat them right.....


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Agree. I had my share of needing help on the water. Even afterward offer to pay for the trouble but they never accept moneys. So i just pay it forward and did few times already.

Just donâ€™t ask for help on hot spot .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome!!! Were the shad back on the bulkhead from the last front???

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Agree. I had my share of needing help on the water. Even afterward offer to pay for the trouble but they never accept moneys. So i just pay it forward and did few times already.
> 
> Just donâ€™t ask for help on hot spot .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir that's just the way it is.

You can ask a man about his boat.
You can ask a man about his reel.
You can ask a man about the bait he uses.
You can ask a man how his wife and kids are doing.

Just don't ever ask a man where he caught his fish at


----------



## Ibfurloughed (Aug 18, 2017)

I got on the water around 7am. Boat ramp down on 105. Usually grab them right st the marina in the morning but they where not there. A few but scattered around the north side of the island. Got em around the boat ramp up at the 1097 bridge. A couple nice strips and drum was my bag for a couple hours of fishing. Then wife and neighbors met me to hang out on the boat. Neighbors wife caught her limit of canfish. Miller verity.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Yes Sir that's just the way it is.
> 
> You can ask a man about his boat.
> You can ask a man about his reel.
> ...


Ya Buddy!


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm just amazed with the thread title, the words Lake Conroe and nice guy don't typically go together.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info IBfurloughed! And I agree I'llbecoastin! Not too many nice guys - too close to Houston!! LOL.

However I was taking a test ride on my dad's (new to him) boat Monday, and we ran out of gas about a 1/2 mile from the dock (owner letting us test said it had a gallon in it). A couple guys in a aluminum StarCraft pulled us to the Shell station on the south end. Thanks a lot to whoever that was!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep all kidding aside despite what it may seem like there are still good people in the world. Especially in the outdoor world.


----------



## Rusty Lizard (Feb 26, 2014)

A little over a year ago I was out with a friend and we had just started back to the dock in his boat when we learned that his fuel gauge was not working. (we ran out of gas). I called a friend who I knew was fishing near the 1097 bridge but he wouldn't answer his phone. I tried to flag a couple of high speed bass boats but they didn't even wave back. A little while later a big yellow Moomba came into range and he came right to us. It was operated by a 50ish man with three very well maintained ladies and I knew they weren't on the lake to fish. I thought there was no way they were going to help. I told them we needed a tow to the 830 launch which was just around the corner from the lighthouse. He said if we had a rope it was no problem. I threw the rope which one of the ladies caught. We were tied on and in short time at the dock. I was happy but ashamed that I had prejudged someone in a party boat. They were very nice people and I was very grateful.


----------



## primetime29 (Jan 21, 2009)

Without pictures this post is worthless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

